# Nook Miles blank spaces



## Globes216 (Apr 13, 2020)

So I was trying to fill in all the blanks on my Nook Miles list and noticed I had some empty ones still, I looked online and there quite a few that other people havent filled in and simply just have a '?' on them.
Do you guys think its possible that these are new miles that'll be introduced with new dlc (maybe one for completing the part time job at the Roost etc) or are they just Nook Miles that no ones has unlocked yet (I think this is highly unlikely )


----------



## CowKing (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm sure there are Nook Miles Tasks you can only do during certain times of the year
But maybe some might be filled in through DLC/Updates


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 13, 2020)

Some of the missing ones are things like New Year's. The order might not be 100%, but a complete list of tasks is at https://acnh.info/lists/nook-miles.


----------



## Globes216 (Apr 13, 2020)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Some of the missing ones are things like New Year's. The order might not be 100%, but a complete list of tasks is at https://acnh.info/lists/nook-miles.



Thank you for this!


----------



## Meira (Apr 13, 2020)

You can find the full list here


----------

